

5 Mistakes I made with my 2nd (failed) startup - adii
http://adii.me/2011/05/starting-up-again/

======
krogsgard
I think the part where you describe how money got in the way of noticing a
need for change very interesting.

I guess it's a testament to the fact that if we're broke while trying to get
started with something, we're more likely to scrap away on as little as
possible until we find something that works.

I don't think having no money to work with is any better than having
comfortable amounts though. Having no money can stifle ideas or make us afraid
to commit resources (ourselves particularly).

Perhaps the proper balance for a low-overhead startup is somewhere around the
"What do I need to get by?" level... Probably similar to your experience
starting Woo.

------
nathanbarry
I appreciate anytime a founder closes down a small company or idea with an
announcement rather than just letting it go silent. Thanks for sharing the
lessons you learned!

